# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Can Pixie Frogs Eat ham.

## GrubsThePixie

I have a 3 month Pixie Frog and I am out of food and he needs to eat. I was wondering if he can eat little pieces of sliced lunch meat type ham. Will he digest it properly and not get sick?

----------


## ejh805

Honestly I don't think that's a great idea.
There may be other members on here who can elaborate, but it doesn't sound right to me.

It may be better just to wait a couple days until you can get more food for him.

----------


## arielgasca420

I wouldnt try it on my pyxi. deli meat is really salty, has preservatives, chemicals, and carries all kinds of stuff that humans can digest, but frogs cant. plus packaged meat is riddled with different types of bacteria (people still get sick from deli meat) in retrospect, cooked meat is way different from insect meat. 
Just a few questions; when was the last time you fed him, how much was it?
I can suggest you going to any pet store to pick up insects or any bait store that sells unscented nightcrawlers. Nightcrawlers have a good lifespan in the fridge and I always keep some on hand in case the pet store is out of a particular feeder, or my roach colony needs to be left alone. 
good luck on your food find!

----------


## GrubsThePixie

I gave him a big piece of shrimp about 4 days ago and I am 15 so I just wanted to know what types of food I can give him when my parents are not able to get me to the pet store.

----------


## Locascio

Do not under any circumstances feed your frog process  lunch meats if you are in a bind you can order all kinds of feeder foods online and have them dilvered to your door. If that's an issue buy a few cups of larg earth worms and put them in your fridge for the rainy days thay last at least a few weeks
Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express

----------


## Locascio

Your frog will get sick and probably die if you feed him lunch meats. 
Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express

----------


## DeeDub

If you can't afford it, sell it.

----------



----------


## GrubsThePixie

I can easly afford it but thanks DeeDub for that unnecessary comment. And thanks Locascio I won't give him the meat i just ordered some worms so thank you for your help.

----------


## arielgasca420

human food isnt good for amphibians, just because of the way it is handled and packaged. A lot of people die annually of certain food bacteria such as salmonella and ecoli. 
One way I look at captive bred amphibians is the same as keeping a boy in a plastic bubble. Frogs that are captive bred are very sensitive because they have not been exposed to certain things found in the wild which makes their immune system different. It is very risky with shrimp, and you may be too young to know this, but shrimp pools in other countries are unregulated and can be extremely unsanitary in some case (don't ask me to go into it because it will make you never want to eat shrimp again). Even regulated shrimp farming here can be risky because of how many shrimp they pack in a small area can lead to bacterial growth. 

just a side note, but make sure you get your parents permission to use this site, if you havent already. I think they will need to personally message DonLisk (founder)

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

FYI to anyone who doesn't already know salmonella is very commonly found on the skin of reptiles and amphibians. This is one of the main reasons why hand washing after handling your reptiles and amphibians should be common practice.

Never feed processed meats or human food of any kind to your frog. Glad you asked everyone before trying it. Everyone is spot on with their advice.

----------


## arielgasca420

> I can easly afford it but thanks DeeDub for that unnecessary comment. And thanks Locascio I won't give him the meat i just ordered some worms so thank you for your help.


You were right to come to this site for information and having a concern for the health of your animal. Just make sure you get an opinion before you try something you are not sure about. In this case it may be better to hold off on feeding before trying something risky. 
DeeDub was simply stating a solution to your problem, and it may have come off as blunt, but the truth is we all care to some degree. We all love frogs here and sometimes we see people take on more than they can handle. 
I am 21 and I may have to sell my pyxi pretty soon because of how much he eats and will continue to eat. I would like to have another one in the future, but I would need a more stable career and housing.

----------


## arielgasca420

> FYI to anyone who doesn't already know salmonella is very commonly found on the skin of reptiles and amphibians. This is one of the main reasons why hand washing after handling your reptiles and amphibians should be common practice.
> 
> Never feed processed meats or human food of any kind to your frog. Glad you asked everyone before trying it. Everyone is spot on with their advice.


thanks for the reminder Griff. I wash my hands before and after handling all my herpes and have not dealt with Salmonella yet

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> thanks for the reminder Griff. I wash my hands before and after handling all my herpes and have not dealt with Salmonella yet


It is easily prevented by keeping your hands washed.  :Smile:

----------


## Locascio

Can I suggest that you stay on this site And learn as much as you can about food, housing, and care we are a grate group of people who love and care for every frog we come across and you can learn so much from everyone . Deedub is a good friend of mine And hase a lot of knowledge about pixie frogs 
Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express

----------


## Herpguy

Actually, you can definitely feed your frog meat if you are in a bind, but it can't become a habit.  It's no worse than feeding yourself meat (coming from a vegetarian).  You just need to remember that meat does not have all the nutrients it requires, as it is only a portion of the animal.  When feeding chicken, I would boil it first to make sure to kill any salmonella, or very rarely, ranavirus.

----------


## Locascio

Yes it is possible. But that should only be done by an experienced frog owner and as for feeding cooked chicken you're rong. I'm sorry but your miss informed 
Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Actually, you can definitely feed your frog meat if you are in a bind, but it can't become a habit.  It's no worse than feeding yourself meat (coming from a vegetarian).  You just need to remember that meat does not have all the nutrients it requires, as it is only a portion of the animal.  When feeding chicken, I would boil it first to make sure to kill any salmonella, or very rarely, ranavirus.


I believe chicken livers are the best part to offer if you worry about nutrient content since it is the most nutritious part of any animal. These are ok to offer occationally. Some people use brine shrimp as treats too, but everything needs to come from a viable source. Once boiled everything  should be fine. You must consider protein content as most meats contain a lot and it will take the frog a considerable time to digest certain meats due to them having difficulty digesting certain tissues.

----------


## Herpguy

I have also been told that chicken livers are the best part to feed, but I have never bought them in my life except for camera-trap bait, so it's not something I think the average person would have sitting around in their fridge in a pinch lol.  I would not recommend meat cuts to be a consistent food source, but if you are in a bind, boiled pieces will be fine.

----------


## bill

i always have chicken livers in either the fridge or freezer. channel catfish and flatheads love 'em. i would never feed them to a frog though. of course, i don't have a phatty like you guys.....LOL

----------


## GrubsThePixie

Thanks everyone for the great insight and I will be coming back here as my knowledge of my grubs will only get stronger I will post some pics so you can all see my little guy. Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## arielgasca420

> human food isnt good for amphibians, just because of the way it is handled and packaged. A lot of people die annually of certain food bacteria such as salmonella and ecoli. 
> One way I look at captive bred amphibians is the same as keeping a boy in a plastic bubble. Frogs that are captive bred are very sensitive because they have not been exposed to certain things found in the wild which makes their immune system different. It is very risky with shrimp, and you may be too young to know this, but shrimp pools in other countries are unregulated and can be extremely unsanitary in some case (don't ask me to go into it because it will make you never want to eat shrimp again). Even regulated shrimp farming here can be risky because of how many shrimp they pack in a small area can lead to bacterial growth. 
> 
> just a side note, but make sure you get your parents permission to use this site, if you havent already. I think they will need to personally message DonLisk (founder)


haha my apologies for saying DonLisk is the founder. I feel dumb.  Johnclare is the founder.. I really should not  multitask!

----------

